# RODBASTON.. who is going ? POLL



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Just wanted to see who is going, might be and isnt..


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

I chose "Unsure, but will be trying to make it" because I'm skint and my car is dodgy so if we do go then the decision will be last minute :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'll be there with tina.b: victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Probably should have made it public then... :whistling2:

I will definitely be going.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Probably should have made it public then... :whistling2:
> 
> I will definitely be going.


 eh? probably OR yes? :2thumb:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

yup def going have to go get my hog...
:2thumb:
besides linda t needs a lift:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tina b said:


> yup def going have to go get my hog...
> :2thumb:
> besides linda t needs a lift:lol2:


 lol yeah so thats the ONLY Reason ur going eh? hehe


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

im deff going getting me some more corns :whistling2:got about £150 to spend


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we'll be there* :no1:*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hopper said:


> im deff going getting me some more corns :whistling2:got about £150 to spend


you looking for a decent one?or maybe a couple of lower end pairs? 
should be plenty of choice for sure on the corn front.


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> you looking for a decent one?or maybe a couple of lower end pairs?
> should be plenty of choice for sure on the corn front.


couple of lower end pairs


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hopper said:


> couple of lower end pairs


 cool, should be a lot of nicely grown on stuff now aswell.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

i have a proven pair of miami's for sale hopper if you are intrested nige knows these snakes :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> i have a proven pair of miami's for sale hopper if you are intrested nige knows these snakes :lol2:


lol oi, stop using the thread to sell


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> i have a proven pair of miami's for sale hopper if you are intrested nige knows these snakes :lol2:


mmmmm how much got any pics ?


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> we'll be there* :no1:*


and thanks to you guys and Alison i will be too :no1:


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE (Aug 25, 2008)

YEP pikin up an ATB


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Deffo here,
Hopefull metting someone to pick up a pair of Plateds


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Probably should have made it public then... :whistling2:
> 
> I will definitely be going.


Defo going taking a mini bus of people down :lol2:
Customer got a couple of tables with rep's for sale 

Christy can you bring some RFUK badges with you please ?

Cheers Steve


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

Im hoping to go - depends if i can get a lift.
Looking for a female corn


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

should be going, =)


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

defo going .. i want a crestie


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

waiting for the wk end rota to see if im working or not!! will know on wednesday :bash:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

We're going - having a table for the first time, though we've not got anything special :blush:.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

pressed the wrong option
meant to press yes and have tables pressed yes by mistake

looking forward to seeing everyone, please pop along and say hello

see you sunday


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am hoping to come. :flrt: Would be good to meet some of you but have no idea how i would know you were from this site, do you were shirt advertising the site or anything?:blush:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm I doubt I would be able to get anything Maybe I'll try and go anyway..


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm hoping to go, it's more than likely anyway.


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am defo going cant wate its my first show :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

im defo going! picking up a boiga cyanea and a chinese cave gecko after the show - maybe getting another crestie as i have one arriving on tuesday next week :flrt: - will have to see what they have at the show! :jump:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

maybe if i can find someone to go with lol


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

We'll be going, got a table but nothing to sell! :lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for funds to clear. As usual!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

it's a pretty-much-hopefully-if-I-can-get-car-sort Yes!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

maybe, 3 hour drive though, and have never met anyone, depends how many friends I can collect!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be there, got a trio of leo's to collect and hopefully be able to get some spare cash for a snake or 2 :whistling2:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll be there & have tables.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

we'll be there! meeting piercer and saphirejade there too! 
looking forward to it!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

yep definatly be there !
hoping to get a female royal or 2
2 Common boas
milk snake
3 leos
and maybe a hoggie


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I will be there and have tables :2thumb:


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

will there be anyone selling glass runners there ??


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm going and have tables there too....


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

hopper said:


> will there be anyone selling glass runners there ??


We will have glass runners there!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> maybe if i can find someone to go with lol


 oh come on, you could walk there lol


toyah said:


> We'll be going, got a table but nothing to sell! :lol2:


 do ytou think thats gonna make a difference? lol.. i'll have a ytable full and wont sell anything.
i'll be honest, i'm seriously thinking of just taking what is presold.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

You LUCKY people! it turns out i am now going also! mwahahahahaha!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going as i need a load of equipment for next years breeding season - all my leos are fat and some are nearly ready to breed! Also looking for a Mack Snow Female to complete my collection. I am very excite!


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

sue said:


> I will be there and have tables :2thumb:


yep and my blizzards lol.
so that means i definatly will be there.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> You LUCKY people! it turns out i am now going also! mwahahahahaha!



hahaha evil reptile fanatics.

WIN for rodbaston! IM SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDD its on sundaaaaay!! i want my new snakie NOW :whip:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think we're going - poor long suffering OH gets to wander round a reptile show when he's not really that interested, bless him.

Bit of a long way to go actually and have promised not to buy anything (haha wasn't going to buy anything at PRAS either) but worth it to support the shows/hobby etc!!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> oh come on, you could walk there lol.


I know lol. am working till 2, but may come from there.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

As long as you dont have to be a member or anything then me and my other half and kids will be going. Hoping to maybe buy some stuff to :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

wOOOOOT.90% sure I'm going now:lol2:But I have no money


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> I know lol. am working till 2, but may come from there.


 i might be gone bythen lol


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

5 days to go :2thumb:


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

I will be there : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hopper said:


> 5 days to go :2thumb:


 i dont count down really until i finish my last shift at work lol.
by the way dude, i only have a tiny bit of stubble now, the beard was getting on my nerves lol.. will start again.


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> i dont count down really until i finish my last shift at work lol.
> by the way dude, i only have a tiny bit of stubble now, the beard was getting on my nerves lol.. will start again.


lol you will feel the cold now pmsl never shave it off in the summer looks funny :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i might be gone bythen lol


Well thats crap then, why you going so early? and there is a meet after, tut tut nige, as a mod it is your duty to be in that pub, beer in hand lol.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Will be trying to take take my corner vivarium to meet up with anyone OFF premises:2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equi...arger-corner-vivarium-set-up.html#post2846992


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Fun times I say!...


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I will be there, might have KJ Exotics wrote on my back or have a dendroworld t-shirt on.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill definitely be there but im coming straight from work on nights so i may be unsociable lol
see you all there

Paul


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Keep a look out for me - will have a table selling boiga species - come over and say hi! xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not so long now folks..
cant wait, hoping for this to be the best UK show i will have been to.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> not so long now folks..
> cant wait, hoping for this to be the best UK show i will have been to.


Its all right dude, I'll make it a good show for you and turn up!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have a feeling i know who you are, but so i dont look a proper donut, you better tell me lol


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

i cnt wat my oh got my wallet so i cant spend nething! but my best m8s coming and hes afta another 2 royals might see if he can do me lend for my brb or he can buy it and keep it at my flat!:2thumb:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i have a feeling i know who you are, but so i dont look a proper donut, you better tell me lol


Mr Wohic, fellow beater of Anorexia - in fact I did'nt just beat it I kicked phuck out of it.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if you really dont want to spend, then just leave the wallet at home, or bring a small amount of money and no cards, just to be suire lol


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

We will be there , hoping to find something nice :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone know anywhere to go for a day out.e.g. a zoo nearby or something?
I'm skint:bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Lostcorn said:


> We will be there , hoping to find something nice :lol2:


sure there will mate, should be lots of nice stuff.. just no ones got any money to buy anything lol


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Really looking forward to it now, been along time from being at a show - no time since opening the shop lol.
Hope to find some nice bits and bobs for the shop also :2thumb:
Hope to meet lots of you guys and girls and put faces to the names, i will have my dark green top on with The Living Rainforest logo and Steve :lol2::lol2:. Please say hello :flrt::flrt:

Steve


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to go! I'm working on site all day! I lecture at Rodbaston and work at the Animal zone at the weekends. I'll duck in and out during the day but will be at the animal zone for most of it.



This is me - i'll be wearing this shirt and will be the guy doing the talks and encounters.















reptile_man_08 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere to go for a day out.e.g. a zoo nearby or something?
> I'm skint:bash:


Rodbaston college boasts an exceptional animal unit. So much so we gained our zoo license last year and have been open to the public since october '07 at weekends and holidays. In fact are currently the only place in the country you can take a degree in Zoo Animal Management (launched this sept). The animal zone will be open all day and it is well worth (in my opinion) the £4 quid entrance fee (concessions available). 

We are no Chester Zoo, but we have a number of fascinating creatures such as Lemur (red ruffs and very rare Black lemur), tamarin and marmoset, capuchin (currently in temp accomodation). We have meerkats (including 3 three-week old kits - just starting to show themselves above ground), a large avairy with shelduck, mandarin, purple night heron, trogopan and ibis plus smaller avairies including a breeding pair of african greys, some rare subspecies of amazons, gouldian finch, budgies, cockatiels, diamond doves, tourquisine parakets, kookabura....

Then theres the paddocks (wallaby, rhea, zebu, alpaca, goats, sheep, poultry....) rabbit house (many breeds of rabbit (dutch, continental giant, n. dwarf, rex, belgian hare...) and guinea pig plus some porcupine, then we have a small aquarium and of course the exotic room. Although not fully completed (only recently finished) and some viv decor is very temporary, we will have a few bits on display - torts (egyptian, indian star, spurred, pancake) chuckawalla, uromastyx, chams, FWC, baby bosc, whites, FBT, axolotl, vine snake, couple of spids.....


Think that gives you a taster, small site but plenty to see. I'll be doing 'meet the keeper' sessions at 12.30, 2.30 and 3.30pm and two 'animal encounters' - 'meet the mammals' at 11am and 'encounter the exotics' at 1.30pm.

Come and see me, and don't forget to introduce yourself if you are a fellow RFUKer!

See you sunday


Cheers

Andy


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers for the reply...Will probably be doing that then:2thumb:


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

im deffo going got to pick up my frogs and blue head agama from CTO


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

im deffo not going...i cannae get there n im lacking money


----------



## Andrew1112 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to be there


----------

